# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Se busca la subvención en las desaladoras

## NoRegistrado

Igual que en el trasvase.




> Por su parte, el presidente del sindicato agrario Coag, Miguel Padilla, manifestó que «hasta que no lo vea publicado en el BOE, no me lo voy a creer», en referencia al decreto. Padilla indicó que en principio estaban de acuerdo con el contenido de la norma, si bien echaba en falta que hubiera fijado el precio para el agua desalada. «*Es muy importante que el coste esté subvencionado para poder utilizarla para regar*, aunque también es cierto que no nos interesa que ese precio se circunscriba sólo al decreto, que sólo estará vigente hasta finales de año, sino que sea permanente», puntualizó.


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...to/625161.html

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Agua subvencionada del Tajo, agua subvencionada del Ebro, agua subvencionada del Mediterraneo... por pedir... el problema es que luego se lo concedan. Ya sabeís lo que dice el refranero: "Contra el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar".
A ver si es verdad!

----------

